
Flat assembler: x86 assembler that does multiple passes to optimize machine code - wtetzner
https://flatassembler.net/
======
ecpottinger
I did this for 6502 a couple of decades ago. Most times it only did two to
three passes to optimize. But some complex code needed more passes.

For x86 assembler how many passes does it usually take to optimize the code?

